# How can I improve this stack?



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Can someone tell me what I can do to improve this stack?

Should her near hind leg go farther under her or less?

Any tips would be appreciated. I'm new to this hand stacking and would like to improve enough to attempt a few UKC shows. Maybe, if she gets enough ring exposure to not embarrass me, we could try an SV show. I'd love to get an SG rating, but at this point even a G would make me happy, LOL.

Sorry, this was my first time ever hand stacking this female. She is a 10 month old West German working bred.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful. the first stack looks good but the camera angle is off.
good luck with her


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You need to get her front under her more. Also move the inside rear leg back a bit, so she gets good footing on the toe pads, then pull back the rear foot. She looks like she's got a decent amount of rear, so you can probably pull her back a good bit (try and keep the hock perpendicular to the ground).

This is what I mean about her rear foot placement:









Accentuate the angles you've got ^_^


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Standing next to her instead of kneeling will help you have more control over her head.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

she is beautiful, congrats on wanting to show her, she looks good to me, not that I'm an expert, I practice stacking and just having them hold it. If you can find any handling classes they are worth it, they teach stacking, moving and ring etiquette. I think at first just teaching them to not move their feet, even if not properly positioned, is a big step


----------

